# Help! Pioneer XM Tuner/325i



## Vince Cataldo (Nov 29, 2003)

Can someone please help me use a Pioneer GEX-P910XM Satellite Tuner in my 2003 BMW 325i? I've been told it can be done while using my existing BMW Business CD. Do I need a Blitzsafe in order to connect the existing BMW wiring in the trunk to the IP-BUS port on the tuner, and, if so, which one? Please help.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

SEARCH.

You need the one for the Pioneer, it has PIO in the model ID. If you want to also use a CD changer, you need the Dual or V2.

And it doesn't work with the stock BMW CD. But it does work with the Alpine changer that is the same one, but different bus than teh BMW one. So it uses the same brackets.


----------



## E46CollegePunk (May 9, 2003)

how are you guys using the Pioneer/Alpine XM tuners without the controller units? what are you using to control the stations and such?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

You want the Blitzsafe XM Direct unit.

I've got it, and it's fantastic. Full OEM integration through the Sirius facility.


----------



## E46CollegePunk (May 9, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> You want the Blitzsafe XM Direct unit.
> 
> I've got it, and it's fantastic. Full OEM integration through the Sirius facility.


yes i know.. i have the pioneer unit in my car.. im in the process of tracking down an 2003 MY radio


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

E46CollegePunk said:


> how are you guys using the Pioneer/Alpine XM tuners without the controller units? what are you using to control the stations and such?


You still have to use the associated controller. It is just that it plays digitally through the OEM head unit, instead of using an RF modulator.


----------

